# [V] Unreal Tournament 3 NEU &amp; OVP



## bundesgerd (8. Juli 2013)

Ich biete das PC-Spiel UT3 zum Kauf an.
Noch in Folie verschweisst, deutsches Handbuch als PDF auf der DVD.

Das schöne ist, man kann die Seriennummer in Steam aktivieren und man erhält die unzensierte sogenannte BlackEdition-Version auf seinem Steam-Konto gutgeschrieben   .

Das weiss ich, weil ichs selber mit der vorliegenden Version gemacht habe (ich hatte das Spiel doppelt)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkaufe für 10 Euro, Versand inclusive.


----------

